# Friction wheel peeling ,new machine



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've only got 7 or 8 hours ( if that ) on my new snowblower . Today I heard thump-thump-thump  Pulled the belt cover off and every thing appears to be adjusted correctly there .
Pulled the bottom cover and there was a little wear dust in there , but the rubber on the disk has a 2-3" piece flapping around. 
It is not separated from the metal , it is about half the thickness of the rubber part where it is torn / peeling / whatever you call it.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

1894 said:


> I've only got 7 or 8 hours ( if that ) on my new snowblower . Today I heard thump-thump-thump  Pulled the belt cover off and every thing appears to be adjusted correctly there .
> Pulled the bottom cover and there was a little wear dust in there , but the rubber on the disk has a 2-3" piece flapping around.
> It is not separated from the metal , it is about half the thickness of the rubber part where it is torn / peeling / whatever you call it.


 Can the dealer come and pick it up as it surely is a warranty item.
Just wondering if it is a friction disk defect or if to much pressure is added when the drive handle is pressed, check when not pressed if the left cable is overly tight. Good Luck


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dealer is picking it up tomorrow ( fri ) . Only one mech in their shop ( I think ) so " I'm on the list "  
Hope it's back by the end of next week .
The cable seems to be adjusted correctly from what I've read here , and the manual .


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

They called around noon to ask if they could pick it up in about an hour . 
I told them it has been out front waiting for them since 8 am .
They picked it up around 1 pm. 
I hope the line in front of me is not to long.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I just responded to your other thread for the same exact thing.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Does every different model have a specific friction disk ?? 
It seems that one standard disk should cover the deluxe , platinum and plat sho models at least.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just amazed that the dealer , as of 2/11/15 is still " waiting on the part to get delivered from Ariens ".


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

With your model and serial number you should be able to look up the part number or have the dealer tell you and then run it on some of the parts sites. I know a couple will list "applications" where they list the different machines/years a part fits.
Then you'd know if they recently redesigned something and you actually do have a less common part.

Might also be there was a problem with a run of those friction discs and there's a lot of failures and need for replacements  Unlikely, but you never know.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

just wondering what the life expentancy of a friction disk is? i know it's more than seven hours but the rubber looks so thin i can imagine they crap out pretty often. hope i'm wrong .


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

brickcity said:


> just wondering what the life expentancy of a friction disk is? i know it's more than seven hours but the rubber looks so thin i can imagine they crap out pretty often. hope i'm wrong .


The most important thing about life of friction disk is adjustment of the drive cable or rod so it is not slipping and that no water rest on the drive plate plus keeping it clean.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

brickcity said:


> just wondering what the life expentancy of a friction disk is? i know it's more than seven hours but the rubber looks so thin i can imagine they crap out pretty often. hope i'm wrong .


I had an old MTD that served me very well for at least 17 years. Hard work too and I changed the *original belts and drive disc* the last year I had it before selling it.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have seen disks last years and wear little.

Pressure was mentioned but also alignment is important too. The further the contact point is above or below the horizontal center line of the friction plate the greater the side force on the rubber wheel that can shear the rubber.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Finally it's fixed and may get delivered today.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Did the dealer say y it failed ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

1894 said:


> Finally it's fixed and may get delivered today.


whoray!!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Did the dealer say y it failed ?


 No . My guess is that it was either a bad batch of disks OR it wasn't quite set up perfectly. 
The guys that dropped it off mentioned that this was one of two this week for the same thing. The other was totally peeled off the metal of the disk .


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> whoray!! :d


yep !!!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I will keep a eye on mine


----------

